# December Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (3 December 2005)

Sorry this thread is late everyone!   

The December stock tipping competition is again kindly being sponsored by Marketech. Marketech is a leading Australian financial services provider, specialising in online and full service CFD and margined Foreign Exchange trading. Please pay them a visit at http://www.marketech.com.au!

Here are the official entries for the December competition. Can everyone please check their entry and let me know if I have made any errors.

Keep track of the competition results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php


----------



## crash82au (3 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*

Hey Joe, Ticker is right for me, forum handle isnt, not sure if this is a biggy.  : 

Danial


----------



## Joe Blow (3 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*



			
				crash82au said:
			
		

> Hey Joe, Ticker is right for me, forum handle isnt, not sure if this is a biggy.  :
> 
> Danial




Whoops! Missed that somehow. Will correct it on the competition page for you.


----------



## son of baglimit (19 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*

cmon folks - do i have to win AGAIN - im running out of charities.
hey fleeta, pick a decent stock will ya - return the favour.


----------



## chicken (28 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> cmon folks - do i have to win AGAIN - im running out of charities.
> hey fleeta, pick a decent stock will ya - return the favour.



Son of baglimit..you have not won jet..few days to go..GOLD up SBM will be there..like the Melbourne Cup.....


----------



## brisvegas (28 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*



			
				chicken said:
			
		

> Son of baglimit..you have not won jet..few days to go..GOLD up SBM will be there..like the Melbourne Cup.....





reckon you guys might make up the trifecta but the likely winner is half way down the straight looking over shoulder and no-one is there :bounce: 


....................... pete


----------



## son of baglimit (30 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*

and in the final stretch, its neck & neck, and at the line its.........


----------



## brisvegas (30 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> and in the final stretch, its neck & neck, and at the line its.........






just call me portland singa :bounce:


----------



## Joe Blow (31 December 2005)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*

Congratulations to Brisvegas and son of baglimit for taking out first and second place in the December competition with GUN and FRE. It went right down to the wire this month with Brisvegas just hanging onto first place with a 47.06% return while son of baglimit just couldn't beat his pace, despite a last minute run, finishing up the month with 45.16%! Chicken, Milk Man and Porper rounded out the top 5.

If both of you fine gentlemen could send me a quick PM regarding your prizes I will sort things out for you when I get back into the country next weekend. 

Good luck to all for the January competition!   

Here are the final results for the December competition:


----------



## son of baglimit (1 January 2006)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*

thanks joe - please forward any prizemoney to the anticipated fund raisings for nsw fire relief - and good luck to woy woy, an infrequent contributor.


----------



## chicken (3 January 2006)

*Re: December Stock Competition Entries*



			
				son of baglimit said:
			
		

> thanks joe - please forward any prizemoney to the anticipated fund raisings for nsw fire relief - and good luck to woy woy, an infrequent contributor.



Joe, as i am not sure re my 2 wins in the competition..also do the same for me as that is a good cause...Cheers chicken


----------

